# B'asia (Velma v TeMar)



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't been to this board for a while, but I logged on today with the hope of becoming more active. 

In March of this year, B'asia (8 year old female in my avatar) came down with what we all thought was a simple bladder infection, so the vet put her on antibiotics. 

A week later, she stopped eating and developed a very high fever. We suspected that her body had reacted to the antibiotic in an extremely harsh way. Her blood platelets were destroyed and her kidneys were severely damaged. Toxins build up in her blood. It was as if she had eaten anti-freeze or some other toxic substance. She was hospitalized and we made several attempts over several days to correct the problem, including flushing out her kidneys on an IV, but nothing worked.

On April 1, we made the difficult decision to let her go. 

I've lost animals before. But they were elderly and had lived full lives. The loss of B'asia still tears at my heart and though it's gotten easier, I'll never completely get over losing this precious girl. Her departure has left a huge hole in our hearts and our lives.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

B'asia was beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

What a beautiful girl-so sorry for your loss


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your precious girl.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am so, so sorry. I remember her (and you) well, and have wondered how you're doing. RIP B'asia.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Such a beautiful face your girl had. I'm so sorry for your loss. Her spirit remains with you today. She will stay with you for as long as you need her.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. 

Cassidy's Mom, I absolutely remember you! It's great to see you again.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful face!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Sincere condolences. So sad to lose her so young.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My deepest sympathy! She was a beautiful girl!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a beautiful girl she was, im so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry! You should have had several more good years with her.  

I remember you well and have always wondered where you had got off to. I know you used to live in my hubby's home town and I wonder if you are still there?

B'asia and Havoc (Xtra! Xtra! V. TeMar) are very close in age. He just turned 8 in June and I believe he was the litter after B'asia.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words. Writing this has brought up a lot of emotions and it helps to know that people understand. 



Kayos and Havoc said:


> I am so sorry! You should have had several more good years with her.


I know. That's the thing that bothers me most. Add to that - she still acted like a puppy! So full of life and as quirky as they come... Strange thing... In the first few months after we got her, I told my husband, "She is SO special, I have a feeling she's only here for a short while." 

We weren't looking for another dog. Jaia was only 5 months old when Mary contacted me to see if I wanted her. She was 16 weeks and acted like she owned the place, bossing the adult dogs around. My husband and I slept on the idea for one night and then we KNEW she was ours. 












> I know you used to live in my hubby's home town and I wonder if you are still there?


I absolutely remember you, too and yes, I'm still there.  Probably will stay here. 



> B'asia and Havoc (Xtra! Xtra! V. TeMar) are very close in age. He just turned 8 in June and I believe he was the litter after B'asia.


She was the V litter, from January, 2007. Don't know if there was a W litter in between. I'll be looking for Havoc pics.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My alphabet skills must be poorer than I thought! Yes there was a W! I was to have gotten a W pup but not enough to go around so I went with the X pups from June 2007.

Hubby's father passed away almost 3 years ago and we have not been back since then. The estate is still trying to sell the old office that had been next to the jewelers. I hear it is pretty depressed out there.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh my heart fell when I saw this  I remember B'asia well and wish you were coming back under better circumstances. It's still so good to see you here again, and my condolences for your loss. I am so, so sorry. She was such a beautiful girl.


----------

